# Rolling Relics January Modesto ride Pictures!!!!



## slick (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are a few pictures from our ride that took place on January 27th. We had a total of 70 bikes show up and ride including an insanely kool hiwheel turned into a trike! Enjoy!


----------



## slick (Feb 4, 2013)

More!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 4, 2013)

*Rolling relics !*

WOW ! The sun god likes the ROLLING RELICS....Looks like you had a great turn-out....awsome pics ...good times  ...Definatly going to have to make it this year ......


                                             Gary J 
                                              SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                             TACOMA,WN


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll be attending a couple of these this year. I can't wait!


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 4, 2013)

*great ride , a very nice day , great pics slick*


----------



## oskisan (Feb 5, 2013)

*where's that airflo?*

Slick,

What did you ride on this one? I dont see the airflo out there. Is the shelby with the gull wing handlebars yours?

Ken-


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Slick,
> 
> What did you ride on this one? I dont see the airflo out there. Is the shelby with the gull wing handlebars yours?
> 
> Ken-




Looks like he took his speedking if I am not mistaken. black/white

Nick.


----------



## slick (Feb 5, 2013)

I try to ride a different bike every month. I rode the black and white Roadmaster speedking in the first 2 pictures of the lineup on the left. I wish that red Shelby was mine! I usually save the black Airflow for my San Francisco ride. I've made it a tradition to only ride it on that ride in July for the past 2 years. When are you going to come out and ride with us Ken??

Ya, Nickinator got it!! The girls maroon Roadmaster next to it is also Speedking badged as well that i got for Karla. We like to ride matching bikes. HA!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice! except for a paucity of Huffmans...


----------



## Stony (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice pics! Looks a lot like one of our rides, except there's no clouds and/or rain (lol). That high wheel trike is bizarre. How does it ride?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2013)

When is a San Francisco Bay Area ride scheduled?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 5, 2013)

Here ya go!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...13-calendar-of-rides&highlight=rolling+relics


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Greg.
I will be at all off the Bay Area rides.


----------



## slick (Feb 5, 2013)

The San Francisco ride is actually July 27th on saturday. The other thread i posted had a friday date of July 26th. Must have looked at the wrong month or something? I can mail our new flyer to anyone so PM me with an address and i'll send one out. Thanks!!


----------

